# GINKGO BILOBA--will keep you up to date!



## excbs (Nov 30, 2005)

hello everyone. the purpose of this thread is to keep you up to date with my supplementation of GINKGO BILOBA!

do a google search on GINKGO BILOBA and find out what it does.

i started taking 60mg ginkgo tablets (standardized extract-- 24% flavones, 6% lactones) on 11/11/2005 2x daily after meals--1 after each meal of course.

about 1.5 to 2 weeks aftewards, i noticed that my mood increased just slightly and i attained a bit more energy. this may sound stupid (but may have merit!), but an example of this newfound energy would be my whole family going to sleep after a big turkey-day lunch while i would watch a movie. that's just about it so far. as for memory enhancement, nothing has come yet. but it is said that the full affects don't come until after a few more weeks of supplementation.

here are my specs:
i'm not depressed. i only have SA. this scale has no scientific value or merit, but to give you a slight idea of the magnitude of my SA (using a scale of 1-10), i would rate it at about a 7.5.

i have been consistent with exercise (weight training + light intensity cardio for < 10 minutes) for about 6-8 weeks.

i take the following supplements daily with alot of water (and have been doing so since the aforementioned exercise):

GNC weight gainer 2200 (1x/day)
multi vitamin (1/day)
GNC whey protein (3x/day)
i take the following 2x/day after meals:
fish oil
grapeseed extract
l-gluthathoine
garlic oil
ginger root
licorice root
green tea
milk thistle
cider vineagar tablets (2-4)
vitamin C

i never smoked or took drugs in my life, and i drink once in a blue moon (when i go a party, which of course, like most of us, almost never go to), and i get 7-9 hours of sleep/day. i'm a healthy guy who just has stupid SA.

till the next update, good luck!


----------



## TheDude04 (Nov 29, 2005)

Cool, I look forward to seeing your progress with this.


----------



## excbs (Nov 30, 2005)

great! i have listeners! glad to help.


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

ginkgo biloba made me super anxious when I took it. I quit it very quickly after the first few attempts with it hehe


----------



## excbs (Nov 30, 2005)

appleNJ said:


> ginkgo biloba made me super anxious when I took it. I quit it very quickly after the first few attempts with it hehe


what other supplements/medications did you take with it? it is said that ginkgo biloba can interact adversely with certain antidepressants and other medications, so be careful! (http://www.umm.edu/altmed/ConsHerbs/GinkgoBilobach.html).

anyway, as of now (12/4), ginkgo has done nothing bad to me.


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

I was taking it by itself. It made me really hyper anxious feeling.. I didn't like it at all. another person I talked to also had the same reaction to it.

btw, you are taking a lot of supplements.. are you sure you need all of those? experimenting with new supplements to see its exact effect on your body might prove difficult unless you are able to isolate the new supplement on its own.


----------



## excbs (Nov 30, 2005)

appleNJ said:


> I was taking it by itself. It made me really hyper anxious feeling.. I didn't like it at all. another person I talked to also had the same reaction to it.
> 
> btw, you are taking a lot of supplements.. are you sure you need all of those? experimenting with new supplements to see its exact effect on your body might prove difficult unless you are able to isolate the new supplement on its own.


am i sure i need all of those? i don't need most of them cause they're mostly supplements (as opposed to vitamins). but i want to take them cause i know theyre good for my organs. so why not? the small things we do are steps towards crushing the sa--like taking all these supplements, for instance.

but youre right about this isolation deal. but i dont think it matters wether we take it alone or in conjunction with other supplements and vitamins because of the fact that everyone's metabolic processes are different anyway--we will either react good, neutral, or bad to it regardless of whether or not we take ginkgo alone. but i mentioned my 'specs' and the other supplements i take; it's possible that those who are near similar or are similar to me will experience my (good or bad) experiences with ginkgo. if i get a good experience out of ginkgo, people who differ from me can try to mimic my specs to get this good experience, which is another reason why this thread is useful.

but it all boils down to what i mentioned before in my first post of this thread: "the purpose of this thread is to keep you up to date with *my* supplementation of GINKGO BILOBA!"

lets this be a late disclaimer to all of you!

btw, i'm currently in week 4--nothing big yet.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

update on this?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Ginkgo biloba increases levels of acetylcholine. I have tried it before, and it either did nothing or it gave me a very "speedy", intense feeling at about 240mg/day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I was taking Ginkgo Biloba for over a year for a completely different issue, I have tinnitus in my left ear and GB is supposed to alleviate it, and it does. I never really noticed any effect on my anxiety though. What I did notice after about a year is the effect it was having on my stomach, not good, so I quit taking it. The tinnitus came back but I would rather have that damned ringing in my ear than have an upset stomach all the time.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

so i guess it gives you that energy boost to keep your eyes open to watch a movie! awesome .


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

I take ginkgo biloba every night before bed, because it makes me dream more, which makes my night seem to last longer. Also, I tend to feel more refreshed in the morning.

One other thing is that if I take a dose of ginkgo biloba and then exercise just before bed, I have long, pleasant dreams.

Has anyone else experienced similar effects?


----------

